
Magic Leap’s next-generation headset reportedly ‘years away from launch’ - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/6/20998796/magic-leap-two-ar-headset-prototype-layoffs-low-sales-sundar-pichai-board
======
bookofjoe
>The Information reports that two high-profile board members left quietly in
2018: Google CEO Sundar Pichai and former Qualcomm executive chairman Paul
Jacobs.

------
msie
Anyone have a good description of the demo which is what wowed investors?

~~~
bookofjoe
[https://www.cinemablend.com/games/Magic-Leap-Augmented-
Reali...](https://www.cinemablend.com/games/Magic-Leap-Augmented-Reality-FPS-
Demo-Unbelievable-70816.html)

The demo itself: [https://youtu.be/kPMHcanq0xM](https://youtu.be/kPMHcanq0xM)

[https://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-
vr/](https://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-vr/)

[https://www.wired.com/2016/04/went-inside-magic-leaps-
myster...](https://www.wired.com/2016/04/went-inside-magic-leaps-mysterious-
hq-heres-saw/)

Team B:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/09/magic_leap_neither_...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/09/magic_leap_neither_magic_nor_leaping/)

